

Apple’s iMessage Issue Goes From Bad to Worse With Server Glitch - Deinos
http://recode.net/2014/05/22/apples-imessage-issue-goes-from-bad-to-worse-with-server-glitch/

======
coreymgilmore
The iMessage problem is something that needs to get fixed. It recently took my
friend almost 30 days to get SMS to come through on her Android after
switching. Google can make this work with Hangouts (when switching devices),
but then again Hangouts is cross-platform.

In regards to this article, the title is a bit misleading. It notes a server
glitch, but only talks about this server side problem in the last 2
paragraphs.

